# Question about adding ABC, Fox, CBS outside local market



## Art Van Delay (Apr 10, 2002)

I live in the Minneapolis area. Is it possible to get a Fox, CBS or other major network from a different city (i.e., Chicago)? I asked for a waiver, but promptly got rejected. I noticed when browsing the available channels for people who subscribe to the America's Everything package at www.dishnetwork.com that those who subscribe to America's everything get FoxEast, FoxWest, ABC-E, ABC-W, etc. I subscribe to the Top 150, is it possible for me to get the Fox East & West (not the Fox Sports channels mind you, but the real Fox affiliates). The reason I'm wondering is I'd like to add an extra Fox or 2 to be able to pick up additional NFL games in the Fall, and since Dish doesn't offer the NFL Direct Ticket this is the only route I can think of.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No this is not the case, people who have the America's Everything pack do not get the Networks. (Unless they are available to them, and if they pay the $5 month fee)

If you have local channels available to you off the air, you will have no chance getting a waver.

When your city's locals are carried on satllite you will have to pay extra to get them.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Art,

Do you make plastics?

<Seinfeld reference>


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2002)

Ok, thanks. Another question, is it possible to add the Dish Networks "Dish Nets Distance" for $4.99 a month? These cities are LA, NY, Chicago, Denver, Dallas & Atlanta, 4.99 for each. Here's the link...

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/locals/index.shtml

Can I subscribe to these, even though I already get my local channels? If I can't subscribe, then who IS eligible for these channels?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The only people who can get these are people who can not get off air locals (as designated by DMA maps) and for people who have moble homes, if you have an RV you can mail over your registration to Dish Network and then they will turn on one of these Distant Networks for you (And charge you of course)


----------



## Art Van Delay (Apr 10, 2002)

Bummer, I was hoping to be able to add some distant networks. Is there any hope for this in the future? I.E., after the merge (if it ever happens)? That's the one thing I don't like about dish, the fact that I can't get the NFL ticket, I think that would be pretty awesome to have. But, Dish's offering package was too good to pass up.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

BTW I forgot to Welcome you Art to DBStalk.COM! :hi:

If the merger goes through the NFL Sunday Ticket will be available to Dish Network customers.

Actually Dish Network is fighting in court now to give customer the ability to watch any local station then want via satellite. Read more about it by going to this url

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2403

Also since this thread is not PVR related I will move it to the General area where more people can chime in and give you their views and advice.

Again Welcome!


----------

